

Ask HN: Housing index API - adammichaelc

I'm trying to pull data in from a housing index (like FHFA). Does anybody know of a good API that's been built that gives this data?
======
seanmccann
They provide the data in decent formats.
<http://www.fhfa.gov/Default.aspx?Page=87>

